# Fluid Flex



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard of "Fluid Flex" for cakes.  I was told that it helps cakes retain moisture, and gives a good crumb.  And where do you find it?  Any help would be great.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I used to use Fluid Flex all the time. We used to get it at this one shop I worked at, but we had to special order it from the supplier.

It is great stuff, but hard to find. I'd recommend you check with your local commercial bakery supplier.

Here is a link to buy online:

http://www.foodservicedirect.com/product.cfm/p/46739/Fluid-Flex-Cake-Shortening-38-Lb.htm


----------

